# MF 20 Industrial 3 Point



## tinnern (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a MF 20 Industrial and the 3 Point has a constant jerking motion. It will go up and down but is constantly jerking in short strokes. I have already drained all the fluid, cleaned out the case and put in new fluid. Any ideas to what causes this and how to fix it?


----------



## wakeland (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm afraid the lift cylinder is probly leaking internaly and will need to be rebuilt. This is known as pecking or bobbing. I had the same issue on my ford 600. I also have an MF 20. I just posted my transmission problem. Something sesises up and brings it to a hault killing the engine, but I can re-start and take off again. Good luck with the lift cyinder.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day tinnern.
The problem is either a broken piston ring or more likely a stuck suction or discharge valve both in the hydraulic pump ,to fix the pump will have to be removed,just a little bit of advice when you remove the pump it would be best to do a complete overhaul .
The hydraulic lift cylinder has three cast piston rings and most often the piston will leak a little bit of oil,this is *one* of the causes of the three point hitch slowly dropping when the engine is shut off ,if you feel you need to the piston can be removed and remove the piston ring NEAREST the TOP of the piston ,machine the grove out to .1875 Inches deep and .281 inches wide and fit a three sixteen section O ring in the grove this will eliminate all leakage from the lift cylinder .
Happy days.
Hutch.


----------



## Gary Wisniewski (Jan 13, 2018)

shona13 said:


> G'day tinnern.
> The problem is either a broken piston ring or more likely a stuck suction or discharge valve both in the hydraulic pump ,to fix the pump will have to be removed,just a little bit of advice when you remove the pump it would be best to do a complete overhaul .
> The hydraulic lift cylinder has three cast piston rings and most often the piston will leak a little bit of oil,this is *one* of the causes of the three point hitch slowly dropping when the engine is shut off ,if you feel you need to the piston can be removed and remove the piston ring NEAREST the TOP of the piston ,machine the grove out to .1875 Inches deep and .281 inches wide and fit a three sixteen section O ring in the grove this will eliminate all leakage from the lift cylinder .
> Happy days.
> Hutch.


First post, hello all and thank you in advance.
My issue started when I was using tractor mowing brush in between bedded pines, bush hog got stuck and 3 point quit working. after tearing it a part we found that lift cylinder pump housing was broke in several places and the bolts were shared off, we replaced the pump, bolts, new pistons, rod, and rings. 2 times now, all seems to goes together correctly. but before 3 point can be lifted all the way up in about 10 seconds, (lift arms only appox. 3/4 of the way up), the cylinder has blew apart 2 more times making 3 times including the first time, what are we missing or doing wrong? your help is needed!​


----------

